# Having some problem with some libraries



## baddestpoet (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi!

I am trying to compile GeoAccess, however I am getting the following error:


```
error: *** Missing development files for the GeoIP library
*** Missing development libraries for GLib
```

I'm quite new to BSD, but I have installed net/GeoIP, searched for libgeoip, geoip-dev etc. but none of it has worked. Does anybody know the proper solution to this problem? It'd be much appreciated.

devel/glib20 is also installed, but I am still getting an error message.

Thanks,
baddestpoet


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 19, 2015)

This is a stand alone application outside of the ports tree, correct?  From the error message, I'm guessing that if it's not designed to run on FreeBSD it may not be picking up the paths of headers under /usr/local/include/glib-2.0/.


----------

